# MF 1235 Schematic and Parts availability



## BQ77 (Sep 12, 2021)

Howdy, 

I recently inherited a gently used ( less than 75 hrs) MF 1235 tractor. Tractor was originally purchased new in 1999. 

I would like to service it but can't seem to find a parts list or schematic anywhere online. I do have the manual but it provides no part numbers. There is no MF dealer within 250 miles on where I live, so that is not an option. 

In particular , I would like to purchase oil filter, fuel filter, hydrostatic filter. Also I need to replace a rubber hose (can't find schematic to I D it) that connects the bottom of the 3 pt hyd reservoir to the forward hydraulics (I think ). Hose looks like a radiator hose that is about 4 to 5 inches in length) 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the best I can do.....


https://www.napaonline.com/en/search/replacement-parts/filters/oil-and-hydraulic-filters/farm-tractor-parts/massey_ferguson_tractor/mf-1235/1999/201579748


----------



## BQ77 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you, 
Those items look like they ought to work. Never would have thought of NAPA. 




pogobill said:


> This is the best I can do.....
> 
> 
> https://www.napaonline.com/en/search/replacement-parts/filters/oil-and-hydraulic-filters/farm-tractor-parts/massey_ferguson_tractor/mf-1235/1999/201579748


----------

